# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  jak sobie z tym poradzić, jak pozbyć się myśli odnośnie przerwania ciązy ? :(

## kamila11111

zacznę od początku 2 lata temu rozstałam się z ojcem moich córek .poznałam fajnego faceta-Michała, zakochałam sie, ale niestety raz się pokłóciliśmy nie odzywał się kilka dni a na pocieszenie przyszedł mój były (tata dzieci) no i się z nim przespałam...kilka dni później Michał odezwał się ze chce pogadać, przeprosił a ja powiedziałam co się stało, stwierdził ze mnie bardzo kocha i mi wszystko wybacza ..kilka tyg. pozniej okazało się ze jestem w ciązy byłam pewna ze to dziecko mojego byłego, powiedziałam to Michałowi a on powiedział ze jest w stanie je uznac (bardzo chcieliśmy mieć dziecko a już w ogole on) ja się zastanawiałam..w marcu trafiłam do szpitala gdzie mi powiedzieli ze ciąza jest młodsza i powiedzieli ze do zapłodnienia doszło 3 tyg pozniej niz myslałam czyli wyszło ze to dziecko Michała, nie wiedziałam jak mam sie przyznac nie chciałam z siebie zrobić dz****...wczesniej 14 lutego przekazał kwiaty dla mnie mojej znajomej bo ja zemdlałam i cały dzień spędziłam w szpitalu więc ich umowiłam zeby mogł jej dać kwiaty... no i w marcu codziennie w tym szpitalu był mowil jak kocha, ja dalej nic nie mowiłam, ale 13 marca juz gdy byłam w domu napisałam mu ze mała jest jego, on dziwnie się nie ucieszył byłam zdziwiona ... kilka dni pozniej okazało się ze spotyka się z tą moją "przyjaciółką" spotkałam się z nim 27 marca i w tedy powiedział mi ze mnie nie kocha, ze zakochał sie w Darii (mojej przyjaciółce) ona twierdziła ze nic z tego nie będzie ale wczoraj powiedziała mi ze nocowała juz u niego kilka razy i ze się już tez w nim zakochała... nie wiem co robić mam nadzieje ze się obudzi gdy mała się urodzi ale jest mi tak cholernie ciężko nie mogę jeść, spać dosłownie nie mam siły...na początku marca mowił ze tak bardzo kocha ze chce mieć ze mną dziecko, a wystarczył miesiąc zeby się odkochał... Łudze się że on się tylko zauroczył, że się obudzi, tak bardzo za nim tęsknię, nie wiem co mam zrobić, mam głupie myśli chciała bym nie utrzymać ciąży a to juz 6 miesiąc czuje jak mała kopie, a marze o tym żeby to się skończyło...On jej tak chciał a teraz nas zostawił  :Frown:  Nie mogę się pogodzić z tym, że oni sypiają w łóżko w którym my sypialiśmy ze jeździ do niego do domu robi z nim kolacje tak jak my... Nie radze sobie potrzebuje pomocy, mam ochotę się zabić...Wczoraj przeszukiwałam leki które by "pomogly" nie wiem jak ja mam zapomnieć, co zrobić czy on się obudzi? zatęskni?? Proszę o pomoc...

----------


## przemo.rm

"no i się z nim przespałam" - no wiesz zmieniasz facetów jak rękawiczki to się nie dziw że nie wiążą się na stałe  :Smile:  
Nie dziw się, że faceci z Twojego otoczenia też skaczą z kwiatka na kwiatek ...

Wiesz to, że mówił że kocha nie znaczy, że kochał....
Trzeba ponosić konsekwencje swoich czynów. Mysl o dziecku, a nie o tym żeby....szkoda gadać brak słów to Ty się ogarnij-obudź się...jeszcze te leki. Idz do lekarza specjalisty...

----------

